# Storage heater help



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all not my property but can someone help me identify these please.

Fan storage heater or is it integrated storage and direct acting heater.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like a storage with a convector too, no fan involved. Got a pic of the setting(s) control panel if there is one?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

This is all I could find


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.storageheater.co.uk/robinson-willey-1/rw14-5/rw14-593-5.html


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Just a regular storage heater heats for 7hrs overnight controlled by the 5 terminal on the meter then in day has no power you control the heat by the discharge knob that opens a flap. The bricks at the back hold the heat.


----------

